# My latest



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Provisionally completed today. I am not going to disclose the name until it is complete. That will probably be tomorrow. Bit of tidying up to do, and nameplate needs to be made & fitted.
Bob


----------



## Anoura22 (Feb 26, 2012)

Gorgeous work. I'm so proud that people still do this lost art


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Another beauty. Well done!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Brilliant. your skill is a gift.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous - how do you make such realistic sea ? It looks absolutely perfect !!


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Gareth Jones said:


> Absolutely gorgeous - how do you make such realistic sea ? It looks absolutely perfect !!


 He probably just uses a quart of the real thing...


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Bob, you are obviously a man of skill and patience.

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. The sea is 1/2 inch thick polystyrene foam (the type that is used to pack electical goods etc). The surface was formed with a small gas torch, the flame of which had been turned down to the level of a candle flame. The top was then painted thickly with white wood glue and a sheet of crepe paper pressed over it. The crepe paper was also painted thickly with white wood glue. After it had dried thoroughly, a hole was cut in it for the ship. That was the end of it as far as I was concerned - I handed it over to my wife for the sea painting!

I seldom come across anyone else who builds miniatures! The general satement is "I could never do anything like that!" and there the matter ends. I have always found them considerably easier than big ones as they are rigged with fine wire. There are no knots anywhere. The wires are stretched slightly to make them straight, cut to length, each end dipped in glue, and placed in postion. I have never had sufficient skill to build kits, and gave them up in the early 50's! 

I have very little patience! That is why I build miniatures. This one, so far has taken just under 100 hours to build (all timed on a stopwatch). I began it in November. 

For the moment, I have really had enough of sail, so I guess it will be back to steam next. 

Bob


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Fantastic model and you have a talented wife too!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. And here she is, the Scottish iron-hulled four-masted full rigged ship _County of Roxburgh_, 1886 - 1906.

Although she was driven ashore on a Pacific island in 1906, the hull remains to this day, a rusting monument to the strength and sound construction of her Clyde-built hull (Barclay, Curle, Glasgow).

Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I was about to suggest the County of Haddington, but it's a great model anyway (Jester)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
They were all virtually the same. The earlier ones had single topsails on the jigger, but Haddington had doubles like the Roxburgh, but I expect you knew this anyway.
Very impressive ships though.
Bob


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Shipbuilder said:


> Thanks,
> They were all virtually the same. The earlier ones had single topsails on the jigger, but Haddington had doubles like the Roxburgh, but I expect you knew this anyway.
> Very impressive ships though.
> Bob


 Bob I have to say it,s a lovely model of a ship of times long gone ,I have an idea now of where she is seen lying as a hulk having said that I have been wrong on many occasions in the past best regards and keep up the great work Dave .


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Another masterpiece *Bob* and not forgetting the sea mistress.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful Bob!
By the way, What island is she stranded on?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The ship lies on Takaroa Atoll. The wreck is visible on Google Earth!
Here is a link to full details of the ship, stranding & wreck:
http://www.county-of-roxburgh.com/shiphistory.html 
Bob


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

Shipbuilder,
I am in awe, she looks fantastic, more power to your fingers.
Thank you for the picture.
What is your next project?

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Slick,
Giving it a rest for the moment as I have a lot of writing to catch up on. I was pretty weary of this one by the time I finished it. Rigging a complicated sailing ship like this is not particularly difficult, but it is certainly repetitive. But when I build steamers, they can be repetitive as well with loads of lifeboats, rails & portholes etc.
This one took a total of 96 hours to build, all timed on a stopwatch. I started on the 22nd August 2011 & completed on the 27th February, 2012 a couple of days ago. The 96 hours was spread over 51 working days with lots & lots of days off! Click on "Miniature Merchant Ships" below to see more.
Bob


----------

